# Element einlesen <Telefon name="Karl">134313



## Luser_k (19. Jan 2009)

Hi,

wie bekomme ich die Telefonnummer eingelesen?

Mir platzt bald der Kopf.

Tag:

<Telefon name="Karl">13431343413</Telefon>

Wie kann ich mittels DOM, den getTextContent() eines Elementes (Telefon) dessen Attribute (name) Karl heisst,
dessen Nummer auslesen?

Bitte um dringend Hilfe.

Luser_k


----------



## CyD (19. Jan 2009)

Nabend!

Du hast es doch schon fast.

Lass dir am besten einen Node zurückgeben: 
Wenn du mehrere Tags hast, lass sie in einer Schleife durchlaufen und benutzt: node.getAttributes().getNamedItem("name")

Der Rest ist dann ganz einfach: 
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/org/w3c/dom/Node.html#getTextContent()

gruss
CyD


----------



## Luser_k (19. Jan 2009)

Ach soooooo  :lol: 

Danke.

Funzt


----------

